
Watercolors that were warnings - brudgers
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20160222-the-watercolours-that-were-warnings
======
Luyt
I like the subdued colors in Towne's paintings. It reminds me of how I play
videogames: with the saturation of the screen turned down to 50%, to make the
colors less vibrant.

------
motoford
I thought there would be at least one watercolor, or one warning. I was wrong.

~~~
jamessb
There were several watercolours, including the images above these captions:

\- "Francis Towne’s 1780 watercolour of a ruined tomb on the road from Rome
signified the transience of human achievement (Credit: The Trustees of the
British Museum)"

\- "Towne’s 1780 watercolour Inside the Colosseum is a study of the Roman
Empire’s decay (Credit: The Trustees of the British Museum)"

\- "Towne’s 1781 watercolour of Tivoli’s Villa of Maecenas is dominated by a
wild, natural landscape (Credit: The Trustees of the British Museum)"

~~~
motoford
Weird they don't show for me. I even went back and looked again. Still no
watercolors. Using Safari and feeling stupid now.

